# New Krabi Krabong video



## thaistyle (Dec 17, 2006)

If any muay thai students are interested, www.budovideos.com is going to have a two disc Krabi Krabong dvd from the Buddhai Sawan Institute and the late krabi krabong master, Kru Samai.  It includes a documentary and training.  This should be a great addition to any krabi krabong/muay thai collection.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 22, 2006)

That is my dvd about my years of training in the system. You can order them directly from me blackdiamondcobra@yahoo.com or from our website http://www.buddhaisawanpath.com.

The DVD will not be out until the second week of January.

This is the first of a longer series about the many diverse systems of krabi krabong as there is not just one as most foreigners have stated.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 28, 2006)

For our martial talk forum members, I have set up a special discount code on the prebuy that will give you 5% off the full price of $59.95 plus shipping and handling now through the second week of January.

http://www.buddhaisawanpath.com

enter discount code:  LT7GXZA5

questions or other order info: blackdiamondcobra@yahoo.com


----------

